# Anole Vivarium Update (planted)



## mhbird (Jul 14, 2007)

Here are some updated photos of my anole viv, housing one male and one female green anole. It used to house some adult siamese fighting fish too, but they had to be removed as it now houses 50-100 babies! For reference, the specs on thr glass - thats dust! This baby is about 1.5mm long...










As this tank only has a filter (and no pump based water feature) I added a drip system which simulates rain (and oxygenating/cirulating water). I was expecting it to either not work at all or pour out water on my first try, but it went quite well - good natural rain effect that transfers a litre of water over an hour if left on. I also placed the holes strategicly to water plants and promote moss growth.

If anyones interested, the drip system was made for £1.50 using 3 metres of tubing from an aquatics shop, attached to the mesh of an exo terra using c-shaped bits of wire (taken from stripped twisty ties used to seal sandwich bags). I sealed one end of the tube by melting it, squeezing it then cutting it for a clean edge. The opposite end of the tube goes out of the exos wire hole and into a hidden bottle of water which sits behind the light canopy. Finally cut slits with a razor, but cut them small, as you can always make them bigger if you dont have enough drips!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

10/10

What sand are you using?


----------



## mhbird (Jul 14, 2007)

Not sure on the brand to be honest! I have always used standard cheap natural colour aquarium sand. But the stuff in this tank is a bit finer, and the color is a bittt more yellowy, and it looks great - especially with a UV light on it :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

It does look really good!

I've been drawing up a similar design to this, well the water area.


----------



## HerperShort (Nov 20, 2009)

Awesome :2thumb:


----------



## htd100 (Feb 26, 2006)

Thats realy nice!, like the drip system.:2thumb:


----------



## Spencer95 (Feb 20, 2010)

nice 

how big do anoles get?


----------



## mhbird (Jul 14, 2007)

Spencer95 said:


> nice
> 
> how big do anoles get?


Common greens are tiny, up to 8 inches including the long thin tail. My female is so tiny and fast I cant even catch her to attempt to tame her! :lol2:


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Wow, this is stunning.
Would this be "suitable" for a crested gecko? I ask because I'm looking in to getting a crested gecko and want to make an intresting vivarium. And this is the sort of thing. But I have a couple of questions:
I'd love to put fish in mine, how hard are they to maintain? How often do you clean it out?
Could you kind of tell me, how it works? I'm just a bit confused by all the filter.
Sorry for all the questions,
Tom.


----------



## Avpl (Nov 13, 2007)

How'd you heat the tank?


----------

